# HELP! Bird got caught in fly paper!



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

My daughter came bounding in the bedroom and scared him, he flew off (he can't fly that well 'cos his wings haven't grown back yet but can get high) 

Anyway, he got his wing caught on fly paper VERY sticky and annoying stuff. I washed him with fairy liquid and tried to get it off but most of it won't budge! I've looked on the net for answers but can't find any!

Can any one tell me how to get rid of it??? I don't normally have the stuff up, just when we had a really warm spell and we were over run with flies.


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Found peanut butter??? and Citra solv but it's an american product! Anyone know anything similar that's safe to use?


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Peanut butter is used if a poisonous substance has been ingested.

Unfortunately I cannot advise you on how to remove the fly paper glue. Prehaps a telephone call to a local avian vet?

Hopefully someone with more experience will be along to answer you later.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Try putting corn flower on the sticky feathers, this should take away the stickyness at least until you find something safe to remove the glue with.


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Cheers, finally managed to wash most of it off with veg oil and more fairy liquid. Almost back to normal now. It was the non-toxic fly paper so at least that's one thing. Rang a vet they said pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Vegetable oil removes the sticky stuff


----------



## Melysia (Feb 9, 2009)

Just to let people know, Balders is back to normal but the damage is still visible on the wing feathers; causes no trouble but still, it can be seen!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

I was going to say try talc! but note that someone has suggested cornflower which sounds much more sensible. Or maybeeven plain flour if you have none
NOTE! I know nothing about birds - so you would need to check that these suggestion things are harmless to birds
DT


----------

